# Why do you come to the CS Pipe Forum?



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

In light of recent situations, members coming and members going, etc, I thought it would be fitting to ask what it is about the forum that keeps you coming back. 

As for me, well, its getting older, among other things. With exception to my time in the army I've gradually watched the number of people I spend time with grow fewer and fewer. Every year I seem to have fewer things in common with fewer people. I find myself doing things like talking to my neighbors about the weather or talking about politics with the coffee crowd (ranging in age from 35 to 75) over afternoon coffee. Here at CS we all have a bond that ties us together, our love of tabak and just like with the felluhs out for coffee, all kinds of conversation comes from that. That's why I'm here

:tu

Oh yeah, it also gives me a chance to be a smart ass too, and I don't have to worry because no one is close enough to punch me in the nose.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

I think its the brotherhood and all the cool friends I have made, especially Peter aka pnoon


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



hova45 said:


> I think its the brotherhood and all the cool friends I have made, *especially Peter aka pnoon[/*QUOTE]
> U R Serious j/k He is 1of the nicer guys here. Met him in person and I felt lucky:chk


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

Brotherhood!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



hova45 said:


> I think its the brotherhood and all the cool friends I have made, especially Peter aka pnoon


I agree 100%. First it was the cigars/pipes, but it had grown to much more than that. There are many here I think of as family.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

Right mood appropriate pictures.

Wait, what was the question again?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

A sharing of common interest, learning and the passion for everything from cigars to coffee to pipes to spirits to recreation and the lists goes on. A community of people striving to enjoy themselves and get along. :tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

To BS with my friends and bust some balls.....

To meet new smokers and help out when I can.....

To find out who is herfing where and when....

To talk about cigars/pipes.....


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

At first it was just to learn and lightly banter about cigars, and then pipes, and then coffee.
Now that I know everything and the learning is over :hn it is becoming more and more of a brotherhood ideal. I must admit this is unexpected as I am not the most social person in the world. One on one I am good, but ask me to repeat that joke in front of a crowd and I tense up. So looking forward to meeting some of the chums that I have been sharing with these past several months is a very nice surprise and truly an added bonus.

That aspect is not what originally brought me here but it IS what keeps me coming back :tu


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



Mad Hatter said:


> As for me, well, its getting older, among other things. With exception to my time in the army I've gradually watched the number of people I spend time with grow fewer and fewer. Every year I seem to have fewer things in common with fewer people.


Wow... way to make me dread getting older. :tu
To answer the question though, I come here to glean as much wisdom and information as I can. Hopefully I'll make some friends along the way while I'm at it.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

I'm just here for the beer - :tu



Ron


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

Why AM I here? I am not on any other forum site. Before CS, the only websites I checked daily were sports scores and fantasy teams. Obviously, there is something different here...:ss

I came originally looking for help with a new hobby of cigars. First thing I found out was that I was TOTALLY CLUELESS about cigars. So I started reading and began to feel... well... welcome. People didn't make fun of novices or belittle them. That stood out immediately! Then, I began to read about the "Pay It Forward" philosophy - and that folks here really bought into it. On top of that, you see the evidence in the bombs and I realized that these guys were truly generous and kind people... and there was a bunch of them!!!

So... meekly I started to post. Got some responses that made me laugh... couple of PMs of encouragement... and started to kind of get to know some of you. I even met up with a bunch of total strangers for a herf... and it was like a gathering of old friends. As was mentioned, "brotherhood" comes to mind when I think about this place. Not to get too mushy, but it is more than refreshing to converse with you guys (and gals!) about so many things in such an open way - and we all get along for the most part! :r

Not to mention, the genuine empathy and concern shown for BOTL/SOTLs in trouble... Cigars for the troops... I could go on.

Anyway, might be a good place just to stop and say "thanks" to PDS, all the mods, and all of you assorted gorillas. You have enriched my life. :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



SmokeyJoe said:


> Why AM I here? I am not on any other forum site. Before CS, the only websites I checked daily were sports scores and fantasy teams. Obviously, there is something different here...:ss
> 
> I came originally looking for help with a new hobby of cigars. First thing I found out was that I was TOTALLY CLUELESS about cigars. So I started reading and began to feel... well... welcome. People didn't make fun of novices or belittle them. That stood out immediately! Then, I began to read about the "Pay It Forward" philosophy - and that folks here really bought into it. On top of that, you see the evidence in the bombs and I realized that these guys were truly generous and kind people... and there was a bunch of them!!!
> 
> ...


I have to say this was really well thought out Joseph


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



hova45 said:


> I have to say this was really well thought out Joseph


Thanks, Joey. You're one of the great BOTLs that helps CS be such a fun place. Appreciate ya', brother. :ss


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



dls said:


> Wow... way to make me dread getting older. :tu
> To answer the question though, I come here to glean as much wisdom and information as I can. Hopefully I'll make some friends along the way while I'm at it.


Don't worry about getting older ruining your life. It happens to everybody. Don't fight it man. Just go with it


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks, Joey. You're one of the great BOTLs that helps CS be such a fun place. Appreciate ya', brother. :ss


Thanks and the same can be said about you I have had great times bombing and splitting cigars with Joe.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



Mad Hatter said:


> ...what it is about the forum that keeps you coming back.


Free stuff. Keeper of the rolodex has my addy if you haven't sent me anything yet.

And the search function.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

First to learn. I am now at a point to help a little, but still learning.
Now, still to learn, but brotherhood is coming into the picture more and more with each passing day.

Also, killing time during class.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



Mister Moo said:


> Free stuff. Keeper of the rolodex has my addy if you haven't sent me anything yet.
> 
> And the search function.


Yep, the buzz is on the street Moo. I'll hit ya with my next bomb.

Like Butera? Maybe a nice Grabow?

Yep, gotta love thatSEARCH


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



Mad Hatter said:


> Don't worry about getting older ruining your life. It happens to everybody. Don't fight it man. Just go with it


True words. Given how little it seems to bother Mr Moo, I doubt most of us should not even give age a second thought


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

My friends are here. Gerry, Klugs, Tom, Freddy, Bruce, Allan, Darrel, Jon, Dave, Peter...the list goes on and on. The cigars are nice...the people are what make it what it is.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



chibnkr said:


> My friends are here. Gerry, Klugs, Tom, Freddy, Allan, Darrel, Jon, Dave, Peter...the list goes on and on. The cigars are nice...the people are what make it what it is.


You said it!
I came for the cigars. I stay for the people. 
I've made some very close and lifelong friends because of CS. God forbid I would not be able to smoke cigars but if it were to happen, I would still feel a sense of family here.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



chibnkr said:


> My friends are here. Gerry, Klugs, Tom, Freddy, Allan, Darrel, Jon, Dave, Peter...the list goes on and on. The cigars are nice...the people are what make it what it is.


Sweet! I made the list.  :tu



pnoon said:


> You said it!
> I came for the cigars. I stay for the people.
> I've made some very close and lifelong friends because of CS. God forbid I would not be able to smoke cigars but if it were to happen, I would still feel a sense of family here.


:tpd: (actually ... he's smart; he knows stuff)

couldn't have said it better myself, peter.

to be honest, I have a track record of sucking at keeping friends ... especially from a distance. I've made some of the best friends of my life here on CS, though ... and they're always just a click or a phone call away.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



The Professor said:


> I've made some of the best friends of my life here on CS, though ... and they're always just a click or a phone call away.


You know it, bro! :tu


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

Same here. I just came here to learn more about cigars. I stayed becaues everyone is nice and trolling is not tolerated. It looks like I got sucked into another slope. I'd better stay away from the coffee forums it seems I am easily influenced.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



chibnkr said:


> My friends are here. ...the list goes on and on. The cigars are nice...the people are what make it what it is.





pnoon said:


> You said it!
> I came for the cigars. I stay for the people.
> I've made some very close and lifelong friends because of CS. God forbid I would not be able to smoke cigars but if it were to happen, I would still feel a sense of family here.





The Professor said:


> I've made some of the best friends of my life here on CS, though ... and they're always just a click or a phone call away.


Three of my good friends said it so well, I hardly need to say a thing.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

BOTL is not just an acronym, it's a way of life :tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

The people keep me coming back, in this day and age it is rare you can meet so many good people who will share there knowledge and cigars with a complete stranger.

in one word its the *bond* we share with the BOTL / SOTL of this great place..


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

less and less every day sadly. Most of the close friends, I have other ways to contact....the nubsauces....well I have a much lower opinion of them. I just rarely see anybody I think is deserving of my time anymore, except in the pipe forum, which is being infested with the same kind of entitled crap as the rest of the board. Call me an old fogie who doesn't get it, or whatever, but I see a lot of stuff I don't like anymore....and when all you noob bitches get all bent outta shape and say, who the hell do you think you are? I one of the ****ers that built this place, you would do well to remember that. Am I singling anybody out? lord no, I think the pipe forum is without a doubt the best forum on here these days...I speak of the board as a whole. Are my comments not in line with current thinking here? prolly, current thinking here is ring gauge is all, so post whore like mad, ignore the folks with ring gauge double their post count, they don't know anything. I see most of the folks who post less, posting here, it is a last bastion against all that is wrong with CS...but even these walls are weakening


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

Brotherhood and I heard there was gonna be FREE BEER later. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

I come to CS because of the Gorillas. Club Stogie has the best people in the world all under the same roof. :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

maybe i should change the name of this topic to "why do you come to the CS pipe forum?"

p

nice post, paul.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



IHT said:


> maybe i should change the name of this topic to "why do you come to the CS pipe forum?"
> 
> p
> 
> nice post, paul.


We have a pipe forum???????


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



Kayak_Rat said:


> We have a pipe forum???????


we use to.

we should rename this area as the "post whore spillover forum" with the way things are going here lately.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

At first I came here in search of help regarding cigars and I stuck around, posting occasionally but mainly just lurking and absorbing the plethora of information available at CS.

The idea of the pipe interested me before cigars did, but at first I was deterred from getting into pipe smoking because of the age-old stereotype of it being typically regarded as something that the 'older' generations spend their time doing. Nevertheless, this board attracted me and eventually I found myself venturing into the prodigious world of pipes and pipe tobacco.

Whilst I remain primarily a lurker at CS, my lurking habits are restricted to this here pipe forum rather than those dedicated to cigars. Although I do not consider myself a firm member of this community, I continue to come back time after time in order to further educate myself in the field of pipe tobacco and to, in the off chance that there's a place where I can contribute, pass on anything that I may be able to.

I feel that I'm 'accepted' here, so to speak, even with the widespread age difference between myself and other members of this board. The pipe forum is a friendly niche 'worldwide neighbourhood' of sorts that keeps me returning because of the wealth of knowledge and, above all else, its sense of community.

We all share a special passion for the finer aspects of life: the relaxation; the society; the education; the PIPE.

Here's to you all for your contribution to this splendid forum.

Edit: I just read this over and I realise that I may sound like a pretentious fop, but you get the idea. eh? :chk


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



IHT said:


> we use to.
> 
> we should rename this area as the "post whore spillover forum" with the way things are going here lately.


I think people just don't read what forum things are in when they click "New Posts".

Anyway, I come to the Pipe Forum because, if I didn't, I'd never get to see Greg anymore


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



croatan said:


> I think people just don't read what forum things are in when they click "New Posts".
> 
> Anyway, I come to the Pipe Forum because, if I didn't, I'd never get to see Greg anymore


I disagree James......it's kinda like saying people dont read the whole thread before responding..........wait. :hn


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



Kayak_Rat said:


> I disagree James......it's kinda like saying people dont read the whole thread before responding..........wait. :hn


:r Exactly.

By the way, Happy Birthday, Welcome to CS, and Enjoy those smokes!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*

I was sure Zack was gonna say he came here for the sheep.

I come here to learn. I'm a total noob in the pipe arena.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



12stones said:


> I was sure Zack was gonna say he came here for the sheep.
> 
> I come here to learn. I'm a total noob in the pipe arena.


Why don't you ride up here for a pipe herf, Ricky? I'll tell you everything I know about pipes and tobacco--then, after that three minutes is up, we can hang out and smoke


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



croatan said:


> I think people just don't read what forum things are in *when they click "New Posts".*
> 
> Anyway, I come to the Pipe Forum because, if I didn't, I'd never get to see Greg anymore


I have to admit, I've done that -- but it's even easier to slip up if "clubstogie.com" (no "/vb", etc.) is your homepage, which it is for me. It's easier to screw up then b/c no forum/sub-forum is listed at all....

That said, I come to the *pipe forum* on CS because there's great information and the people (even Greg ) are top notch. :tu


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



croatan said:


> Why don't you ride up here for a pipe herf, Ricky? I'll tell you everything I know about pipes and tobacco--then, after that three minutes is up, we can hang out and smoke


Someday, James. Someday! :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



croatan said:


> Why don't you ride up here for a pipe herf, Ricky? I'll tell you everything I know about pipes and tobacco--*then, after that three minutes is up*, we can hang out and smoke


How many times are you going to tell him???


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Why do you come to CS?*



Ultravox said:


> Edit: I just read this over and I realise that I may sound like a pretentious fop, but you get the idea. eh? :chk


it's actually a great post.
those of us that *know* what you're saying *know* what you're saying. 

EDIT: i Pm'ed mad hatter to see if it was okay to change the topic title, or if he intended it to be a "general" statement. if he wants it changed back, i'll do that as well.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Whether it be the Club Stogie Forum, My Local Cigar shop or Herfs I just find I like the people better and have more in common with them then the people I meet outside of this hobby/obsession.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Naw Greg, actually I was most interested in what my pipe toting brethren had to say on the subject otherwise I would have posted in the "EVERYTHING BUT" forum. Maybe I should have posted the title a little more specifically but it is nice to hear the serious answers that come from "other than pipers" before the back slapping "what did you and Frank do this weekend" stuff kicks in. I especially liked what PaulMac and Ultravox had to say. 

Don't sweat it UV, you're like our "Pip" and always welcome here so far I'm concerned.

:tu


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

It's funny, I don't have a problem lighting up a cigar in a social setting. It is a rare occasion that I fire up a pipe in public. The reverse is true here in CS. I do post outside the pipe forum. I just don't have much to say about cigars. I like em, sometimes love em. The online cigar world is just a little outside my comfort zone. I actually feel the kinship here in the pipe forum.


(here in the ozarks, feeling kinship takes on a whole different meaning.p)


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I like this pipe forum.....very comfortable here and the members are friendly and helpful. I am a member at a few other pipe sites, but some are a bit too uptight for me. CS is a much more relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I am a member at a few other pipe sites, but some are a bit too uptight for me. CS is a much more relaxed atmosphere.


I wasn't going to mention this, but it is a great point Bruce.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

...because eventually I'll read some pointer that will allow me to finally pack a bowl and not get tongue bite :ss I'm up to my 20th bowl, and only 2 have been bite free. I know its possible! :chk


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

I came to this forum to learn about smoking a pipe. There wasn't much to it in beginning, just a couple of pages long but it got me started (much thanks to Greg, ScottM, etc.). 

Why i return? It's home and I enjoy helping pipe newbies foster a good relationship with a great form of smoking. And as most have said the regular group here is outstanding just like a group of:mn . Smoking a basket or high grade it don't matter a bit here.


There is an art to piping and much like the pipe you get out of CS as much as you put in.


puff on now


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

earnold25 said:


> ...because eventually I'll read some pointer that will allow me to finally pack a bowl and not get tongue bite :ss I'm up to my 20th bowl, and only 2 have been bite free. I know its possible! :chk


Practice, practice, practice, you uh...... evolving lead gorilla type dude. Glad you joined us!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

As a new pipe smoker, I came to the pipe forum out of curiosity and information. I'm still sifting through past posts and I've gained tons of knowledge about "the pipe". Although I don't post all the threads, I do read them all...more than in any other forum here. 

Having absorbed so much information, now I come here mostly for another reason:

I really like you guys! 




The Pipe Forum is now my "home base" at Club Stogie!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Lots of reading right now trying to learn, but hope to become a more contributing member once I hit the slope.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

let's see...
i came here in Dec of '03. was a member of a couple other cigar boards although i started smoking pipes in the mid to late 90s. i didn't hit the "tobacco boards" until i picked up cigars, and i'm damn glad i did. the learning curve is steeper than the proverbial slope. my boss has been smoking cigars for decades, and there are newbs here who know more about cigars than he does in under a months time on clubstogie.

so, one of the boards i was on had a bad vibe to it. not moderated and the longtime members had to be strongarmed pricks to keep their house in order... i didn't think that was the way to treat people, so i found my way here and quickly fell in love with the atmosphere here, but i learned a sh*tload from the other forum first. 

after seeing the proper way to run an online board, thanks to pds and the elder members here, i felt i fit right in and my learning curve continued, along with my own personal experiences. 
i was then able to "pay it forward" with the knowledge i had gained - i still attempt that.

back then, the board was a lot slower/smaller. as an example, the current pipe forum is busier in a day than the entire board was in a week back then (and there wasn't a pipe forum yet).

a lot of the members who laid the ground work for the pipe forum are members from that period - they know what the old clubstogie was like and have found a refuge down here in our little hole. it's personal while still being about learning more about our passion and sharing our knowledge. it's not about "oneupmanship" down here. if any area of clubstogie more strictly adheres to the premise of what this board was built upon, i don't know where it's at.

i take pride in that. some of you may feel i come off like a prick by trying to keep the pipe forum that way. i'm sorry, i'm not only doing it for myself, but for the other members who've helped build this part of the forum and want it to stay the way it is. 

i've almost left this entire board on a few occassions due to a few different reasons, and i'm glad some of my buds here have talked me out of it. i enjoy being helpful in whatever way i can be, even posting photos of how to use the search feature. :tu

what keeps me coming back? it's my brothers here. the guys that take the time out of their day to say hello to me. the guys that take the time to make, with their own damn hands, tampers for their fellow pipe smokers (or a really kick ass pipe rack). the guys that enjoy giving each other a good ribbing and being able to take one. the YOUNG guys who've come in here with great ideas to enhance what we have - like the "pipe tobacco lottery" and the "newbie sampler trade for pipes" and the "forum pipe" and the "forum tobacco" (that is in its final stages) and the "secret pipe santas" and the "trading area" and the "pipe related reviews".

we've had some fun, we bombed the living crap outta PaulMac and forced him to the dark side. tag teamed a few others who are just excellent human beings, the type of guys you WANT to hang out with in person, share a beer with.

i'm not here to post whore, get freebies, get pats on the back, or kiss someones ass.
i'm here to keep the clubstogie pipe forum like clubstogie was just a few years back, if i end up being viewed as a jackass for doing so, then i'll be the bad guy so we can retain our last bastion of "home" here in the pipe forum. i have now come to understand why those "strongarmed jackasses" acted the way they did... i do not act that way, not even close, but they taught me some lessons along the way (why they acted how they did and that i should not act that way).

we've got a lot of guys here that have put a LOT into these areas that i owe it to them to keep it the way it's meant to be - and i keep learning about pipes and tobaccos.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

IHT said:


> let's see...
> we bombed the living crap outta PaulMac and forced him to the dark side.


And I not forgot a single one of you bastards...those were some fun posts by me, some of my best stuff. And to think in a little over a year, I have a collection, that Smitty, a guy who can have it all to be sure, says, damn bro, you got an amazing tobacco collection lol. When I jump into something, I jump with both feet...reminds me of...Bruce for sure, he sure jumped with both feet, and I agree some other pipe forums are WAY too stuffy.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> And I not forgot a single one of you bastards...those were some fun posts by me, some of my best stuff. And to think in a little over a year, I have a collection, that Smitty, a guy who can have it all to be sure, says, damn bro, you got an amazing tobacco collection lol. When I jump into something, I jump with both feet...reminds me of...Bruce for sure, he sure jumped with both feet, and I agree some other pipe forums are WAY too stuffy.


He

HeHe

HeHeHe

 HeHeHeHe

Ha

HaHe

That was a great run.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

Right now, I come here to learn. In fact, I think this is the first post I've made in the pipe forum, but I read most of the threads.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

To learn, laugh, share a good story or two, and see how people with IHT type money live.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

cquon said:


> ...and see how people with IHT type money live.


Almost makes all the other reasons seem trivial


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

cquon said:


> ....and see how people with IHT type money live.


IHT type money, huh? the defense submits:

*Exhibit A*: the type of cigars IHT type money can buy.

*Exhibit B*: the food IHT type money allows you to eat.

the defense rests. 
:hn


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm looking for another slope......


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

EvanS said:


> Almost makes all the other reasons seem trivial


Not the free stuff.

Also I come here to learn from watching PaulMac chew on other peoples (I keep my ch*t straight) gonads and spit them out like so many sunflower seeds.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

.....because **** on the web is for little boys, chat clubs are for women or perverts (sometimes both) while this pipe forum is for men with taste, humor and intelligence. That was easy.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> IHT type money, huh? the defense submits:
> 
> *Exhibit A*: the type of cigars IHT type money can buy.
> 
> ...


And to think, all this time, I had to look no further than my own front door!


----------



## pierredekat (Mar 7, 2007)

I've so far been mostly a chronic lurker. But I come here pretty much daily to learn about peoples' impressions of various tobaccos, pipes, etc. And to see who's getting bombed today. p


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Why do you come to the CS Pipe Forum?*

*Answer: *I got interested with pipe early this year. Clubstogie was the logical choice to learn more about pipes given my familiarity with the people who hangs out here. It's synonymous to walking from room to room in one big frat house.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> He
> 
> HeHe
> 
> ...


Thanks for the trip down memory lane KR! Good times. p

I come here because I am at the bottom of the barrel that is pipe newbie-dom. I want to learn and grow as a new pipe smoker, learn techniques, protocol, what I like and don't like, etc.

Plus I already know most of you which can be bad or good.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> IHT type money, huh? the defense submits:
> 
> *Exhibit A*: the type of cigars IHT type money can buy.
> 
> ...


don't let Greg fool you. He's over there in Hawaii...probably at Residence Inn, scarfing free breakfast, happy hour snacks and Bud with a loaf of bread and 2 lb can of Spam in the fridge...all the while pocketing $150/day in per diem.

I'm telling you....this case has been reopened


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> *Why do you come to the CS Pipe Forum?*
> 
> *Answer: *I got interested with pipe early this year. Clubstogie was the logical choice to learn more about pipes given my familiarity with the people who hangs out here. It's synonymous to walking from room to room in one big frat house.


You were an easy mark.......:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Lots of knowledge, more than I could find at any local B/M... plus all the friendly folks.....


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Why?
I was online searching for some info and stumbled across CS pipe forum. It seems everything I want to know and then some has already been hashed over here. A simple search and I have my answer.

I come from a town where I can't even buy pipecleaners :r Last week I ran into a fellow piper in town, didn't know there were others. He was so excited he ran out to his car for his bag to show off his pipes and even let me have a sample of his tobacco. We talked for about an hour. Best conversation I had in ages :tu


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

I found the club stogie pipe forums by looking for it!

I am a forum regular and know how valuable they can be. I got into pipes a couple months ago and set out to find a forum to learn what I could from the established members. I lurked here and a couple of others for a couple of weeks. I decided the format was nice and user friendly here and the people all seemed to be pretty good folks so decided to make this my pipe smoking home!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I was searching for pipe forums and found Club Stogie.


----------



## stevo192 (Oct 27, 2008)

I joined this forum after watching a youtube video by dubinthedam! Now I'm very glad I did join- it really is a great forum. Everybody is so helpful, especially for people new to the pipe (like me)! p


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

I was on the cigar boards, so when I got the pipe bug it was natural to just start lurking on the pipe side of things. 

I remember how I found CS (the cigar boards). I was doing a search to see if Thompson cigars were any good because I got one of their catalogs and was thinking of ordering some *shudder*


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Curiosty is what mainly keeps me coming to the pipe forum. I'm a cigar smoker, but have a cheapie pipe that gets smoked once in a while. So, I come here looking for information so I can learn about pipe smoking, incase I someday decide to take a more serious dive into it.


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

I originally came for the wealth of knowledge I encountered. Just over a year ago I knew nothing of pipes. The thought of taking one up had never entered my mind until that one early November day my gf took me to a B&M.

Now, I keep coming back to read other's questions, reviews, see who got what on eBay, pictures of collections and cellars, and the humor. I like the layout and easy readability of the site. I've visited another site that was actually pipe dedicated, but the aesthetics of their layout are unappealing enough to keep my visits to a couple every other month.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

I came to CS for the cigar forum and stayed because of the pipe forum (though I still enjoy visiting the cigar forum). I really enjoy the comraderie, the fun to be had in the BST threads and in the PIF and Lottery, the new blood and old fogies interacting in such friendly manner and the COMPLETE LACK OF SNOBBERY!

Also as a seven year pipe smoker who had never got away from inexpensive bulk blends at the B&M I finally conquered my inertia and branched out into tinned tobaccos and also "drug store" blends because of reviews and banter I read here.

This place is great and I sometimes feel like I forgot something if I don't find time to log in and read.

p


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Feel very comfortable here, and enjoy reading everyone's posts and participating in the friendly environment that is filled with so much knowledge. 

You never stop learning here.


----------



## emh (Nov 26, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> In light of recent situations, members coming and members going, etc, I thought it would be fitting to ask what it is about the forum that keeps you coming back.
> 
> As for me, well, i*ts getting older, among other things. With exception to my time in the army I've gradually watched the number of people I spend time with grow fewer and fewer. Every year I seem to have fewer things in common with fewer people.* I find myself doing things like talking to my neighbors about the weather or talking about politics with the coffee crowd (ranging in age from 35 to 75) over afternoon coffee. Here at CS we all have a bond that ties us together, our love of tabak and just like with the felluhs out for coffee, all kinds of conversation comes from that. That's why I'm here
> 
> ...


The above statement put it better than I possibly could have!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I was originally introduced to CS, after hearing about the merger of CR, into Puff.com, made my intoduction in the cigar forum.

Been a member of Cigarreview since shortly after its intro, but our little pipe forum consists of only 3 posters, Jax, Python and myself, So, its a little redundant in our posts.

I branched out to the pipe forum here for the wealth of knowledge and community you guys have here, awesome site, really glad I found CS pipe forum.

Hope to be a contributing member of this forum, when I loose my newbie status as a pipe smoker.

Since finding CS, I have bought 5 estate pipes and cleaned them up to become good smokers with the knowledge I gleaned here, something I would have never considered before.

Thank you CS for expanding my knowledge and appreciation of pipes and fine tobacco.

Tom (aka buzkirk)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

wow, a lot of old topics with a lot of great posts found in them.

i still come here cuz there's great ppl here to talk to, and if i can help someone new to the pipe, i will.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Significant reasons:

- Boredom/Kinesthesia --> I have to be doing something all the time (and often always have to be reading something all the time). All too often my laptop is in front of me and i can't resist this bookmark.


Other less significant reasons :

- There is a WEALTH of information and wisdom to be had here via other pipe/tobacco enthusiasts and this place is a plethora of knowledge.
- Totally excellent members who are as generous and kind as they are plentiful. I wouldn't be as experienced (i use that term lightly) if it weren't for the hospitality of this forum sending me free sample after sample when I a OFFER and INSIST on trading or buying it tg)... don't worry, i have most of your addresses 


Smoke away, suckas.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I originally came just to discuss pipes and tobaccos and provide wisdom and guidance to new smokers. As it turns out, I'm learning WAY more than I could ever teach! The people hear really know their stuff! I've fixed some old bad habits and learned better ways to do things. The site has proven invaluable.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

I've only been smoking pipes a couple years after wasting much $$$ on cigars. I have learned and continue to learn plenty here. I really don't know anyone who smokes a pipe, my friends smoke cigars and I do too at the bar or golf course where more convenient. So yeah, no where else to go to discuss pipes. p


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Not many pipe smokers out there, so nice to see all these other guys that enjoy the same hobby.:tu


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

Late in reading this post. I come here for a few reasons.
1) I have not met a one of you but from the posts and replies I know we could have a conversation.
2) There appear to be in here a vanishing breed of people who enjoy reading, smoking and just slowing down in general in this rat race world.
3) And as I have gotten older I realize that Thoreau had a lot right and the simple pleasures and pursuits are the ones that are the best and I believe that pipe smoking fits well in there.
And finally while enjoying a pipe on my porch I took the time to notice the difference between a downy woodpecker and a hairy woodpecker (about 3" is all). And I would not have noticed that if I was not enjoying a pipe and a hobby that I found how to enjoy on here.

Dave
"On Time" 11th Field Artillery Regiment
"Warbonnets" 14th Field Artillery Regiment


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I come here for the interesting posts and to learn more about the hobby. There are some very seasoned posters within CS that I find to be very intelligent and highly value the information I take from their posts. 

This forum is where I go when I can't get stimulated from any of my other daily web haunts. Thanks to everyone here and for their input. There is no other pipe forum on the web that does what this place does. You are all to be commended for the success of CS! :2


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I was a lurker for a long time and I just felt like signing up one day and I'm glad i did.


----------



## atvjgjg (Jun 15, 2009)

why i came here i had a lot of questions about smoking pipes and it seemed that ever question i had was answer here


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Information, share ideas and camraderie


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I haven't been here long, so who's to say if I'm really going to be returning time after time (though I'd put my money on 'yes'), but I think the main thing is the idea of not feeling like I'm the only pipe smoker on the planet...


----------



## garydh2000 (Dec 22, 2008)

Fellowship, friendship and a place to learn and share my love for pipes and pipe smoking... I have been on this forum for about six months or so and it is a real treat...


----------



## mojo (Apr 25, 2009)

I came to this forum to get educated about the hobby when I got back into it recently. Getting opinions on tobacco & pipes. I didn't get this kind of education when I smoked my first pipe over 20 years ago. I love the internet!


----------

